# Security Clearance



## superscot69

Can anyone give me an average time for this to be granted !


----------



## -Geek

There is no specific time for that, it should not take more then 4 weeks but for some people it took more then 6 weeks as well.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## superscot69

Many thanks


----------



## ansjaepul

thanks


----------

